# privacy rooms



## sherrif (Oct 3, 2006)

hi everybody
just been reading about the fitting of an awning without drilling the sides of the van and fitting it to the rain gutter....in a similar leaning does anybody have any experience of fitting a privacy room....I've actually bought the said item and watched the video of two people putting one up in about three minutes flat but my experience of caravan awnings makes me wonder whether it is as simple as the vide suggests...It is a Fiamm awning a F45i and about 4.5 metres long
..I've heard it said that if your marriage can survive putting up an awning it will survive anything..cheers neil


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The only comment I could make is that we have never used our privacy room due to it's 45Kg weight.
The awning is great! :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

With a caravan awning the biggest task is getting the poles and roof erected.
Whereas with a motorhome awning it takes just 2 minutes to roll out and drop the legs.
Attaching the sides is also very quick, but as with all awnings its the pegging out that takes time. Especially if you want to make a presentable job of it and not have it looking like Mother Reilly's washing line.


----------

